# يا اهل البندر فين هبه اسكندر ????



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2011)

*هبة اسكندر ..... خطفها المجرمون يوم الأربعاء 6 ابريل صباحا بعد أن قامت بتوصيل ابنها للمدرسة .....

الشرطة رفضت, كالعادة, عمل محضر اختطاف, واعتبرت أنه مجرد بلاغ عن تغيب ..... وكأن الزمن لا يتحرك.... والعفونة لا تبرح العقول ....

سنصلى ..... سنرفع دعوانا إلى رئيس ملوك الأرض ....

شاركونا فى الصلاة ..... زعزعوا السموات بالصراخ ..... انشروا فساد المجتمع المصرى الغارق فى البر الكاذب بإطلاق اللحى وارتداء الجلاليب ... افضحوا التدين الكاذب والسماحة الكاذبة ..... فالواقع يتكلم علانية وليس فى الخفاء 

هبة اسكندر هى ابنتك ... هى اختك .... هى زوجتك .... هى والدتك ... فمن الممكن أن يحدث هذا غدا لأبنتك أو أختك أو زوجتك أو والدتك 

http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=112202115527744&set=pu.111931265554829&theater#!/hebaeskandar



هذه دعوة لمليونية صلاة ... فى ميدان السماء ... فمن سيشارك ؟؟؟


​

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (9 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## بايبل333 (9 أبريل 2011)

*بعد ماقتلوا ياناس افراحنا انهو سلام هيداوى جراحنا *
*ومن غيرنا هيشق صباحنا ويرجع حق الايتام......*
*منعونا نحلم وننام حرقوا كنيسه قتلوا حمام*
*بعد الظلم ده كله ياعالم جايين يقولوا اسلام !!!* 
​


----------



## white.angel (9 أبريل 2011)

*سنصلى.....نعم
فلن يسمعنا سوى اله السماء 
هو فقط من يعلم اين هى وكيف هو حالها 
هو فقط من يستطيع استعادتها
هو فقط من يستطيع ان ينقذنا من هذا الطوفان 
ويرفعنا عالياً فوق المياه
وينقذنا من هذه الضيقه*​


----------



## johna&jesus (9 أبريل 2011)

*يارب ترجع تانى بالسلامة *​


----------



## +Nevena+ (9 أبريل 2011)

يارب رجعها لبيتها واهلها واطفالها بالسلامه
مد ايديك واحفظها من اي شر يا الهنا الحنون
مالناش غيرك نلجأ ليه وقت المحنه والضيق
قلوبنا من الانين بتصرخ ليك تعال يا يسوع
واثقين انك شايف وسامع وحاسس بينا
وانك اكيد هتتصرف في الوقت المناسب
ولكن احنا ضعاف يارب فارجوك اعطينا الصبر علي الانتظار
ساعدنا وثبت ايمان رجاءنا فيك يا ملكنا
امين


----------



## الملكة العراقية (9 أبريل 2011)

ربنا يحميها ويحفظها من كل شر
ويرجعها بالسلامة​


----------



## النهيسى (9 أبريل 2011)

*يا يســوع بتحننك
أحفظها وأحرسها
ورجعها بكل سلام لأسلاتها
آميــــن​*


----------



## zezza (9 أبريل 2011)

يا رب استجب لصلواتنا و تضرعتنا بشفاعة ام النور و جميع القديسيين 
بأذن يسوع ترجع بالسلامة ​


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2011)

[YOUTUBE]rqiBMEYUp4M[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أبريل 2011)

*استاذي العزيز
دخلت ع الفيس عندها
لاقيت حد كاتب

علي فكره يا جماعه الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــخبر دا غير صحيح بالمره دا اي كلام بيتقال والزوج لسه عامل مداخله تلفونيه مع الاقباط الاحرار وهيتذاع حالا اول مينزل -الخبر غير صحيح​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2011)

mikel coco قال:


> *استاذي العزيز
> دخلت ع الفيس عندها
> لاقيت حد كاتب
> 
> علي فكره يا جماعه الــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــخبر دا غير صحيح بالمره دا اي كلام بيتقال والزوج لسه عامل مداخله تلفونيه مع الاقباط الاحرار وهيتذاع حالا اول مينزل -الخبر غير صحيح​*



*أنا أعرف الزوج معرفة شخصية .... والخبر صحيح
ممكن الرابط الخاص بتلك المداخلة*


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أبريل 2011)

*اللي كتب كده اسمه
Shady Nagy
وكتب من 5 دقايق

ــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــا جماعه الصفحه بتعتنا دي حد عملها هــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاكر والادمن مش عارف يدخل عليها يكتب اي حاجه بــــــــــــــــــــــــــــليز كلنا نتواصل مع الينك دا صفحه كلنا هبه اسكندر - اخو الزوج


مبقتش فاهم اي حاجه الصراحه​*


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2011)

*شادى أو الأستاذ ناجى فعلا وهو عمل صفحة أخرى على الفيس بوك لنشر الدعوة للبحث عن مدام هبة 

سأحاول مكالمته تليفونيا لمعرفة الموضوع --- هل المشاركة فى الرابط اللى فى أول الموضوع ؟؟  *


----------



## صوت صارخ (10 أبريل 2011)

​


----------



## MIKEL MIK (10 أبريل 2011)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *شادى أو الأستاذ ناجى فعلا وهو عمل صفحة أخرى على الفيس بوك لنشر الدعوة للبحث عن مدام هبة
> 
> سأحاول مكالمته تليفونيا لمعرفة الموضوع --- هل المشاركة فى الرابط اللى فى أول الموضوع ؟؟  *




*ايوه في الرابط الموجود في اول الموضوع
شادي كان بيتكلم من شويه في برنامج
في النور ع قناه  ctv 
لكن للاسف شفته متاخر مش لحقت قال ايه​*


----------

